# Review - Aputure Trigmaster Plus II 2.4g Triggers



## fstoparmy (Oct 29, 2013)

hey all, been a while since I post up a video (you might have seen some of my flash tutorials on the CR forums). I keep in contact with a fair few of the CR members, and they keep asking me "when is the next video coming out?" hehehe Ive just finished my review on the Aputure Trigmaster Plus II 2.4G triggers. Hope you enjoy. And much luv to all the CR forum people 

http://youtu.be/hleSc8IuWNc


----------



## sanj (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the introduction.


----------



## fstoparmy (Oct 29, 2013)

sanj said:


> Thanks for the introduction.



Not a problem champ. Glad you enjoyed


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. fstoparmy.
Wow, Total Distant include the Delay Unit = 1000 Meters = 3,300 Feet.
I Need this One too. Great Price too .
Thanks again.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Aputure-Trigmaster-Trigger-Shutter-600EX-RT/dp/B005ODIZY6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1383074191&sr=8-5&keywords=trigmaster+plus


----------



## fstoparmy (Nov 1, 2013)

surapon said:


> Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. fstoparmy.
> Wow, Total Distant include the Delay Unit = 1000 Meters = 3,300 Feet.
> I Need this One too. Great Price too .
> Thanks again.
> ...



thanks for the positive feedback champ. Glad you enjoyed


----------

